# Which temperature controller?



## ranks76 (26/3/14)

I'm going to buy a temperature controller for my chest freezer and I can't be bothered buying and wiring an Stc 1000. So I have looked at brewcraft and country brewer in Adelaide, both have a temp controller but which one is better? 

http://www.brewcraftsa.com.au/showProduct/Brewing+Equipment+and+Books/Heating+Equipment/71127/Mangrove+Jack%27s+TEMPERATURE+CONTROLLER

http://www.countrybrewer.com.au/products/16-amp-Temperature-Controller-%28Heating-and-Cooling%29.html

I have no idea so need some help deciding. Was leaning towards the country brewer one because it looks better haha.


----------



## gaijin (26/3/14)

I've got the 2nd one you've listed (16 amp temp controller). It's as simple as plugging the controller into the wall and the fridge into the controller, setting the temp and brew away. I've had it for 3 months with no problems yet. A mate bought one after seeing how well it worked for me and there has been no probs with his either.


----------



## QldKev (26/3/14)

Here's it he Keg King (second one) for $69 posted


----------



## ranks76 (26/3/14)

Cheers guys. Will go the second one. Thank you very much.


----------



## ranks76 (31/3/14)

So I went into the country brewer here in Adelaide to buy the controller. But instead of having the one listed he had an Stc 1000 already boxed and supplied with a lead to wire it up. Cost $70. I'm happy with that considering it came boxed.

It's working a treat with the freezer and very happy I had time to picked it up the other day because it's 30degrees here today and tomorrow.


----------

